# Diamond By Bowtech



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

hi all,
in a week or so, i will probably have some new's for you all on the new diamond line up.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

are these going to pro shops AND mass merchants like cabela's???


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*Jose Boudreaux*

will have an answer for you soon. keep watching.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

thanks, curious cause my bow shop I had ordered a Diamond through is not a Bowtech dealer, they had picked up Diamond early this year...just wondering what they are gong to do..

they sell plenty, Hoyt, Mathews, AR and PSE....not sure what they want to do...


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*diamond news*

diamond bow's by bowtech will be avaliable to all retailer's with archery departments. cabelas as well as bass pro have already commited to selling the diamond brand by bowtech.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*diamond victory by bowtech*

The Victory's are suppose to start shipping Wednesday. The others to
follow based on oldest orders first in the next week and a half.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Niteshade, what's the ETA of the website?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*Rangeball*

will post that info as soon as i get it.
thanks,
niteshade


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*diamond website*

Diamondarchery.com is the website for the new bow's. please keep in mind, the site is still under construction.
thanks,
niteshade


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*diamond by bowtech*

more news to come.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*diamond nice bows*

Diamond bows are nice.
I received the Diamond Catalogue 2005 last Monday,
and Victory solitaire cam picked up my attention.

f.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I agree!!! Very nice lines and style on the new Diamonds


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*pivoting limbs pockets*

ive noted the pivoting limb pockets in the Victory Model.
Have you seen them?

F.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Got my Diamond catalog in the mail today That Triumph sure has some inpressive specs for an 8 1/2 inch brace height,, 302 to 310 IBO  I'm betting it will be the top seller in the line up.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, Walks With a Gimp, Could you post a pic of the victory twin off your "New Diamond catalog" PLEASE!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

*Victory Dual*

In the catalog, it states that the bows will be equipped with Brownell TS1 strings like the BowTech bows come with


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Is this not a cool looking bow!!! Specs are;
8 inch brace
26 to 32 inch draw length
50,60 and 70 pounds draw weight
35 3/4 inch ATA
4 pounds 3 ounces
70% let off
308 to 316 fps IBO speeds
MSRP is $629.00
Heere's the Victory Solitaire
7 1/4 inch brace height
25 1/2 to 30 1/2 inch draw lengths
50 60 and 70 pounds draw weight
34 1/5 inch ATA length
4 pounds mass weight
65 to 80 % let off
308 to 316 fps IBO speeds
MSRP $599.00


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Just think,, you can order one of these from maybe Cabelas or Bass Pro and have it shipped to your door  
Great looking bows that are bound to perform


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

that is sweet looking....I'll stick with my two Hoyts on order   

you still make them bow presses...I want to get one if they work on Hoyts...I can send out a money order Tuesday.....thanks, JB

get a big NE buck yet???


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> *that is sweet looking....I'll stick with my two Hoyts on order
> 
> you still make them bow presses...I want to get one if they work on Hoyts...I can send out a money order Tuesday.....thanks, JB
> 
> get a big NE buck yet??? *


 Yep, I'm tagged out with 2 of my own and one of the wife's in the freezer, 3 bucks out of the same tree!! My press works on all bows and I'm ready to ship when you are. Shoot me a PM when you're ready


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Heere's the wife with her first deere of the season and her Patriot VFT


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Heere's my second buck of the season,,, also my last for the yeere


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for posting the pics WWAG. That Victory is a great looking bow. If it had the BT equalizer cams on it I would like it even better. I definately will be shooting one when it arrives at my local proshop. 
You and your wife are having better luck than I am. So far all I have killed are mosquitos!


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

I was kinda interested in maybe picking up the Diamond line until I found out they are going into Cabelas, and everywhere else


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

I have 3 of the original Diamond bows! Stinger, Gladiator, and Widowmaker! The slowest one is the Stinger at 28.5" ATA, 8 3/8 Brace height and an IBO of 308! I have to say that the new ones just look like cheap Bowtechs to me!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

J.W. Shooter said:


> *I have 3 of the original Diamond bows! Stinger, Gladiator, and Widowmaker! The slowest one is the Stinger at 28.5" ATA, 8 3/8 Brace height and an IBO of 308! I have to say that the new ones just look like cheap Bowtechs to me! *




I hope you are aware of the fact that the people that are making the parts for the new Bowtech and Diamond bows are the same people that produced the old Bowtech and Diamond parts 

Where's 41 Mag when you need him???


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

Because I was a rep for Diamond before Bowtech took the name; yeah, I'm aware! My beef is that the new ones can't hold a candle to the old ones!


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

the new diamonds by bowtech have the same fine quality as everything made by bowtech. they would not be shipped otherwise. everything bowtech has made and ever will make is of the highest quality and backed by an excellent company.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

J.W. Shooter said:


> *Because I was a rep for Diamond before Bowtech took the name; yeah, I'm aware! My beef is that the new ones can't hold a candle to the old ones! *


 What do you base your opinions on?? The same people, machines, suppliers but just a different shape here and a different cut there. The prices are much less than before also. Just curious about why your opinion of Diamond has changed???


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Maybe it's because he isn't their rep any more. Maybe not.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Ahhhh, disgruntled and replaced, used to be rep with a bad attitude maybe??


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Have the new Diamonds shipped yet? It's hard to tell the quality of something through a picture, unless you're just seeing what you want to see.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Seen a Victory Solitaire on E-Bay,,, I hope it's legit anyway!!


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

*see my post 'JW Shooter'*

please see my post on Diamond and JW Shooter


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*quote:timboj*

We received one each of the new Diamonds 4 days ago. I can tell you that the quality is outstanding, particularly for the price. The Victory is probably my pick because it's a tad longer ATA. I set one up in the shop and shot it without LimbSavers OR string dampeners. Very quiet and very dead solid in the hand.

Go find one and shoot it. It's always gonna be best to decide for yourself.

thank you, very nice post!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

the new diamonds by bowtech started shipping 2 weeks ago. your shops should already have them. our archery dealer has his and i'm going down this week for a peek. will see if he has any set up to shoot as well.
thanks.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jul 15, 2004)

WWAG, you say that the new Diamonds are just as good as the old ones becasue they are made by the same people, machines, and suppliers. The new Diamonds are not being made by the same people, or machines, not sure of the suppliers. Diamond Archery was in Shreveport Lousiana and the new Diamond by Bowtech are made by Bowtech in Oregon. As fas as quality goes only time will tell if they are just as good, but it won't be easy for Bowtech to match the quality of the former Diamond Archery.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

My point has been mistaken! I even had somebody start a whole thread just to drag my name through the mud! It's no secret that I don't care for Bowtech bows! The reason for this, is that the grips just don't feel right in my hand! I never said they were junk, and I don't have an attitude because I'm not their rep! The simple fact is that there is no longer a Diamond bow being made that is 34" ATA, 7" brace height and Ibo at 328! That is my beef with the new ones! They were slowed down significantly so that they wouldn't be in competition with Bowtech! In other words, the new ones can't hold a candle to the old ones!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Wolf6151 said:


> *WWAG, you say that the new Diamonds are just as good as the old ones becasue they are made by the same people, machines, and suppliers. The new Diamonds are not being made by the same people, or machines, not sure of the suppliers. Diamond Archery was in Shreveport Lousiana and the new Diamond by Bowtech are made by Bowtech in Oregon. As fas as quality goes only time will tell if they are just as good, but it won't be easy for Bowtech to match the quality of the former Diamond Archery. *



I've read that the machined parts for BowTech AND Diamond are made by Diamond's machine shop in Lousiana by the same people and the bows are assembled in Oregon. 
I didn't say once that the new Diamonds are just as good as the old ones, how would I know,,, I haven't seen a new Diamond to compare with the two Diamond bows of 6 years ago that I did see I'm just assuming that the quality will be there on the new bows because the same people are building the parts  
Time will tell but they look good to me "on paper"


----------



## La Crosse (Sep 20, 2004)

WWAG is correct. Bowtech parts are made at Diamond in Louisiana and assembled in Oregon. I'm not sure where the new Diamonds will be assembled.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

*JW Shooter*

Good grief.... quit whining. I did NOT start a whole thread to drag your name through the mud. You are ALWAYS bashing BowTech, and I am simply defending them. 

You made an uninformed, off-the-wall remark about the quality of Diamond bows.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

J.W. Shooter said:


> *My point has been mistaken! I even had somebody start a whole thread just to drag my name through the mud! It's no secret that I don't care for Bowtech bows! The reason for this, is that the grips just don't feel right in my hand! I never said they were junk, and I don't have an attitude because I'm not their rep! The simple fact is that there is no longer a Diamond bow being made that is 34" ATA, 7" brace height and Ibo at 328! That is my beef with the new ones! They were slowed down significantly so that they wouldn't be in competition with Bowtech! In other words, the new ones can't hold a candle to the old ones! *



You're right,,, but there IS the Diamond Victory Dual with an 8 inch brace, 35 3/4 inch ATA and an IBO of 316 for $100.00 less money It also has parallel limbs for a recoiless shot

Save a hundred bucks, gain an inch in brace height for more accuracy, enjoy less noise and recoil,,, and forget about the 12 fps


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Sweet!! 70 percent let off,,, 4.25 pounds and it's still Diamond 

A phone call or internet order,, from your home or office, to your door in a few days 


A Diamond is FOR NOW


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

J. W. Shooter, how can you make such a blanket statement re: Diamond by BowTech bows? Unless you've seen and shot the new Diamonds, you really have nothing to base your misstatement on, now do you.


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

I just got a new VIctory in also & it looks & feels AWSOME, havent got to shoot it yet but as soon as I sell my Machete I will. The look & quality are still there & If i had to guess I would say that Josh had somthing to do with the designing of the New Diamond.
I have shot 2 different Diamonds & sold several & i will say they are still Diamonds with a bit of Bowtech flare.
Pete


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Got any pictures you can post of the Victory??


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

As the lord said, ask & ye shall recieve.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

tparchery :

what do you think about the new grip?(looks similiar to- Bowtechs ?) I had a Diamond Stinger 2 yrs.ago(luv'd it) -but never got totally comfortable with the grips shape-my opinion.

What is the grip made of ? Does it have a tacky feel ?
the Victory looks really SWEET.nice pic'

thanks for your time, D'x


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

Grip is similar to the Bowtech wood grip. thin but I think alittle thicker than the woos Bowtech grip. Its made of some kind of insulated rubber it feels really good. I shoot a machete now & like the grip on the old Diamonds But cant wait to sell it & shoot the new ones. I got to shoot 3 different Bowtechs this year,it took a bit to get used to the thin grip but once I did I got along great with them. Im really itchin to try out this New Diamond.
Pete


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

my dealer has the new victory. he said he is very impressed with it! he is expecting the other diamonds by bowtech shortly. i will be going to see them when he gets them all in.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm not uninformed, and I have shot one! It's a decent bow, but not the quality of last year's Diamond!


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

*quote:*

I'm not uninformed, and I have shot one! It's a decent bow, but not the quality of last year's Diamond!

sounds like a kid, yelling and stomping his feet.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

J.W.SHOOTER:

Are you 100% sure you had a Diamond Victory in your hands?

***Quality is less? come on now- look again***

1)Quality Strings
2)Pivoting Limb Pockets
3)More Parallel limbs(less recoil & vibration)
4)Longer Riser Lenght(steadier,for finer forgiveness & accuracy)
5)Improved Grip
6)Improved Benzils

7) NOW THIS COULD GO ON & ON...       

p.s. This is just my Opinion

D'x


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

J.W. Shooter said:


> *I'm not uninformed, and I have shot one! It's a decent bow, but not the quality of last year's Diamond! *


 I still think you're slapping the face of all that work for Diamond AND BowTech.........


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

That is my opinion! I won't apologize for it! Anyone who thinks the Victory is All That, has never shot a Widowmaker! Once again, that's my opinion! If you think that's the best that's ever been offered, that's your opinion! One thing I failed to mention though, I was pleased to see that they at least stayed with the bearings on both ends!


----------



## Iknowall (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree with ya JW. I wouldn't trade my machete for two of any of the new Diamonds. They aren't even close to the same. I hate the grips, cam, and most of all they just don't look good to me. Every one of em look like an AR knockoff. Just a bunch of round holes from top to bottom. Kevin, I sure hope you plan to take a little more time designing the '06 line. You're losing your touch.
 Sorry if I p!$$ed anyone off but that's just my $.02.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I really miss my Diamonds, one more WidowmakerIII and I would have been set.

I have to say the new grip looks cheap....ever since I shot a bow with side plates I never cared for anymore molded(fungus like) grips.  

They might sell well and best wishes to all the guys at Diamond....JB


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*Jose Boudreaux*

i think that you will find the quality of diamond past with some new twists, with the new diamonds by bowtech! i think everyone will be well pleased with the new diamonds.


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

the new diamonds sure looking good to me!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> You're right,,, but there IS the Diamond Victory Dual with an 8 inch brace, 35 3/4 inch ATA and an IBO of 316 for $100.00 less money It also has parallel limbs for a recoiless shot
> 
> Save a hundred bucks, gain an inch in brace height for more accuracy, enjoy less noise and recoil,,, and forget about the 12 fps



I agree! THe new Diamonds are great bows and the benefits of this years line, outweigh the speed from last year.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 23, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> Is this not a cool looking bow!!! Specs are;
> 8 inch brace
> 26 to 32 inch draw length
> 50,60 and 70 pounds draw weight
> ...


I don't know what the whole Hoopla is about...Is it me or do these they look and sound like nothing more than AR copyoffs....made to sell to mass numbers to compete on the market against all the other "package bows"?

I will stick with my Hoyt and I can get the same performance from an AR for fraction of the price....with a hell of a lot better grip, and winners choice harness/string.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

tomcat

you dont like bowtech do ya.

You talk about a copyoff- The Mathews Legacy was 1st out there, then PSE brought out the AR's (look closely at them together-look a awful lot alike)copycat...


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

The Bowtech Patriot was out over 3 months before the Mathews legacy


----------



## tomcat (Oct 23, 2003)

I do like bowtech, and I believe they are they are currently what is driving the industry forward with new technology, along with Hoyt. I don't believe Mathews has driven the industry forward that much in the last 5 years or so.
Maybe at one time they were a major factor in this, similar to how Martin was years ago as well. Right now I think Mathews(as well as Martin) has lost the vision as well as the will to take innovative marketing risks that Bowtech, and Hoyt are in a comfortable enough market position to take.

Has anyone noticed Martin lately, they appear desperate in all their advertising, customer service is through the floor from the 2 dealers I know, they have horrible dealer relationships right now due to the direct sales going on thru their website, and they are constantly claiming they invented everyone elses products..
I say who cares what you invented 10 yrs ago..to Martin and Mathews, What are you doing about new technology today...If you are not making your product faster, more accurate, easier to tune, or cheaper to produce higher quality...then you are essentially going to suffocate eventually..
Mathews 2 page adson history of their bows and everyone wins with a mathews campaign and Martin's Girl ads(lately) only works on new people to the sport...for those of us who know whats hot because we spend time on the range and pro-shops, this advertising has little effect.
I would like to see Martin, and Mathews bring something to the table this year, that is as industry driving as what Bowtech and Hoyt have been doing.

The new Diamond bow line seems like a great bow and despite it's appearance as a "copy off " of an AR, I will bet the quality is better, and the components are probably top notch. I applaud Bowtech on all they have done for the industry, and I am sure that they are being rewarded nicely because they are the fastest growing company in the archery business right now, and probably will remain so at Martin and Mathews expense...unless those 2 companys take some risks, and try applying some innovation to their line instead of talking about what they did in the past.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> The Bowtech Patriot was out over 3 months before the Mathews legacy



this was not directed at you bud'-wanted tomcat to see who went with the LARGER idler wheels(& a almost identical CAM shape-yep MATHEWS did,In AR's 1st year they had(a copy of the MATHEWS,wheel & cam design- just look it up)***LEGACY to the AR34.(a lot alike)***

I dont think the Diamonds look anything like AR's('cept for a bunch of circles) Diamonds look similiar to a Bowtech-(why not)


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

the diamonds are nothing like the ar's at all.


----------



## Bowtech Rocks (Jun 26, 2003)

*The Diamonds aren't AR copies.*

The fact thet the Victory has a lot of holes in the riser is where the resemblence stops. I have been shooting a Patriot for 3 years, and I'll be honest, the Victory shoots and feels like a Patriot. I have shot all three of the single cam models, and I like them all. They are going to be mass-marketed, but you can buy one for the same price at a local Pro-Shop. We,as dealers, have needed a good quality bow to fill the $400-$600 price range, and the Diamond lineup does that nicely. I believe the Mass-Marketing will only increase the awareness that Diamond exists. As a dealer, that can only help my sales. Kudos to Bowtech !!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

we are ordering our diamond victory by bowtech. we also have the pat.and the allegiance and love them.along with the mighty mite vft. the victory will be a welcome addition to our line up.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

WWAG, where do you think the Victory is $100 less? Last time I checked, the Victory retail was $599! The retail on the Gladiator was $579! So I guess I really could have saved $20 and kept the extra 12 fps.!


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Hunters friend has them for sale now. http://www.huntersfriend.com/Diamonds/diamond-victory.htm.
but they do not post a price for the twin cam version.


----------



## BowTech R & D 1 (Nov 20, 2004)

To IKNOWALL,

I wish you would have finished your profile, you seem to have left off who you are :confused. Since your from Shreveport, we probably know each other. Would like to catch up on old times   I'm sorry you don't like the 05' Diamond bows, maybe I can get your input on what the market is looking for in a bow as per performance and cosmetics. If your at the ATA show look me up and we can discuss it.  

The management team at BowTech tries to have a bow for all forms, shapes and sizes of archers, with the bows we sell. Be that a BowTech or a Diamond. 

I put the same amount of thought into the Diamond line as I do BowTech's. They still have my name on them as to who the designer is. I take great pride in every part of every bow we sell when I design and test it. I don't throw something together just to have another bow out there for sale. The bows in both lines are of the highest quality on the market in their respective price range. 

Have a great day!!!!!
Kevin


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

great post kevin!


----------



## Hiker (Oct 20, 2004)

I have never shot a Diamond bow and am interested after hearing they are owned by Bowtech. I can see why they are having trouble getting their name out to the public. I have been trying to view their web site but it is under construction then I see their ad in Bow Hunter magazine advertising Whats-A-diamond.com so I think that I have been looking at the wrong web site well this morning I try it and it takes me to the same web site under construction. 

Why would you advertise a web site that is not running? 
I contacted them through e-mail about 3-4 weeks ago requesting info on dealers near me so I can look at their bows and no response. I hope their manufacturing is better than their marketing and customer service so far I am not impressed.


----------



## BowTech R & D 1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Hiker,

We just purchased Diamond in August. If you go to the web site you can just see pics of the bows. Hopefully the web site will be finished shortly. Why don't you call and have a brochure shipped to you.

I'm sorry the website is not finished but things take a little time.

Have a nice day and Happy Holidays.  
Kevin


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Kevin Struthers????

why the new grips on the new Diamonds??...just curious if there was something about the side plates or what

and has Coby(sp??) from A-1 Pawn in Nacogdoches gone seen you yet to get the skinny on the new cam system???


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I looked at a 2005 BowTech TomCat package bow at Scheels in Omaha about a week ago and it it a very nice set up!! The grip on the TomCat is made from a rubber material and looks to be very much like the grips on the Diamond bows. The grip was medium soft and thin like the wood grips. I doubt I would be able to tell the difference if I was wearing my light hunting gloves. The grip didn't seem "tacky" and IMO felt very good. I've made several of my own grips for my bows over the years and I doubt if I'd change anything on the TomCat grip, by the way, the TomCat had a price of $449.95  I haven't been back there since, but I'd bet the TomCat is gone


----------



## slbowman (Oct 21, 2003)

*BowTech / Diamond*

Good to see you here Kevin!

If Bow Tech does for Diamond what they have done for themselves they are going to be a great bow line. I personally don't care for the plastic grips but that is pretty minor. 

I am very impressed that Bow Tech takes the time and makes the effort to monitor the chat boards. Hoyt does not. On their own form you might get input from some of there pro shooters but have never gotten feedback from the techs let alone a VP. (Not knocking Hoyt!! I Like Hoyt also! Just an observation!)

Thanks BowTech for listening to your customers and the public opinion


----------



## azarcher10 (Dec 21, 2004)

*diamond bows*

i just started shooting the new diamond rapture and i must say it is one awesome shooting bow.i should have the victory soon


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

slbowman said:


> Good to see you here Kevin!
> 
> If Bow Tech does for Diamond what they have done for themselves they are going to be a great bow line. I personally don't care for the plastic grips but that is pretty minor.
> 
> ...


thank you for the nice post! bowtech is always concerned with our customers and their thoughts.
merry christmas and a blessed new year to you all!


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Kevin, good to see you here. Just out of curiosity, is it possible that the Bowtech wood grips will fit on the Diamond risers? If so I thought it might be an option for some that are worried about the grip material. I sure wish I could still get in the door at the Diamond shop to chat with Josh and the guys like I used to but that all changed after Gary left. Maybe I can still run into you again up there some day. Have a good one. If you run into Todd Brown tell him Uncle Tom said HI. I have been trying to get him on the phone.

Tommy M.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

For those of you wanting a replacement grip you can contact ATA's Tronjo. Here is an example of a custom grip vs. a stock grip.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=53361&stc=1


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

i thought the grips were quite nice on the diamonds.


----------



## azarcher10 (Dec 21, 2004)

*diamond bows*

i have the rapture and the triumph and i think the grips on these are great.i read some one had said that they are plastic neither of mine have plastic grips on them


----------



## Fireman (Aug 4, 2004)

Personally I think the old Diamond bows had way more impressive specs and they looked a heck of a lot less ugly than the new ones (no offence). I'm sad that I didn't get a chance to shoot one before they were stolen from us by Bowtech  

Who knows, maybe it will be an improvement, maybe not, But I eagerlly await the outcome.


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

Just wanted to say that we at S&J Gun & Tackle just signed up last week as dealer for Diamond By Bowtech. We are very impressed with the new line up and if you have not seen the new stabs and quiver, the are something to have. I would like to add if you are looking to get your hands on one you can contact us at 417-723-0120 we are in southwest Missouri. Thanks


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

wilshootforfood said:


> Just wanted to say that we at S&J Gun & Tackle just signed up last week as dealer for Diamond By Bowtech. We are very impressed with the new line up and if you have not seen the new stabs and quiver, the are something to have. I would like to add if you are looking to get your hands on one you can contact us at 417-723-0120 we are in southwest Missouri. Thanks


great post and welcome aboard! we are all very excited about the new diamonds by bowtech!


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm relatively new around here, but I've been watching this thread for a while.

I own a 3 year old Diamond Stinger that I intend to shoot until it will shoot no more.

I stopped in my local shop a couple nights ago to check out the new Diamonds by Bowtech first hand. He only had the Rapture and Victory in, so I can't speak for the Triumph.

Remembering that choosing a bow is a VERY personal thing, all I can say is that the new Diamonds are not for me. I was extremely un-impressed, to say the least. These are my opinions only, so please don't take offense if you love the "new" Diamond.

They felt cheap, especially the Rapture.
The grips stink. Kind of this plastic/rubber material with that fake swade texture to it.
Both bows seemed loud to me.
I shot the Rapture w/ no stabilizer and boy did it ever need one.
I shot the Victory w/ the new goofy looking stabilizer with all these swirly things hanging off of it (I'd never enter the woods with that thing hanging off my bow).
Diamond's new "dampening kit" that they send for the bows is rediculous looking. Today's bows should not need that much rubbery crap hanging off of them to tone them down. It is obnoxious looking. I did not think it all worked that great on the Victory I shot. The Victory needed as much dampening as it could get.

I ran several 400 gr. (+/-) arrows threw them and was not impressed with the "new" Diamond.

Even the shop owner (a good friend of mine) made a couple off the record comments about these bows. Out of respect for him and his business I won't pass his thoughts on.

I guess I'm sticking with my REAL Diamond. May have to even pick up a couple used ones just for safe keeping.

The REAL Diamond will be missed ... at least by me.


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

we are looking forward to the arrival of our diamond victory!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

lets go back up one more time


----------



## azarcher10 (Dec 21, 2004)

*diamond bows*

i sure dont know what bow you shot but these bows are great shooters and they are fast.69lbs 404 grn arrow 270 feet 328 gr 63 lbs 294 thats the rapture the triumph with a 400 gr hunting arrow 29 lbs 279 to 280 to me that is pretty good.i have the victory on the way and im sure i will like it just as much as the rest. keep up the good work bowtech.

john phx az


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

By comparison, 2004 Diamond Gladiator! 29" draw at 66 lbs. with a 395 grn. arrow! 295 fps.! 2004 Diamond Stinger, 30" draw, 63 lbs. 395 grn. arrow, 270 fps.! 2004 Diamond Widowmaker, 66 lbs. same arrow at 29.5" draw, 293 fps. with fingers!


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

The original Diamonds, especially the Gladiator, Widowmaker, Stinger, & Hornet, were just soooooo smoooooooth, compared to the "new" Diamonds. Also, much quieter.

My dealer, an original Diamond dealer, had picked up the "new" Diamond line, but has already decided to drop them after getting a few of the new bows in.

I'm sure there will be some that love the new Diamond line up. I was just simply less than impressed, in fact dissappointed is more appropriate. Hopefully, Bowtech will improve on their 2005 line up of Diamonds.


----------

